
Software Startups No Longer Need Venture Capital, Says Founder of RescueTime - dshah
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/08/07/software-startups-no-longer-need-venture-capital-says-founder-of-rescuetime/
======
pg
Misleading title. The reporter misstated what Tony said to make it seem more
controversial. What he actually says is that you don't need VC to test an
idea, not that you never need it.

------
TweedHeads
All you need is an idea, basic hosting services and php/mysql to start your
own business.

No need to quit your job, code a couple of hours at night and use your friends
as testers for feedback.

In less than a month you'll know if it is worth it or not and all you would
have spent is $9.95 in web hosting and $9.95 in a domain which you can resell
to recover your investment.

Unless you want to live la dolce vita spending millions from funders while
delivering nothing, like CUIL.

